# [SOLVED]Logi ze startu systemu,brak mozliwości odczytu

## perepeczko

Witam

mam pewien problem dotyczący błędu podczas uruchamiania gentoo.Nie mogę go odczytać,komputer napierdziela zbyt szybko a w logach w /var nie moge tego znaleść.Przejrzałem wszystkie zapisy i nie natknąłem sie na jakąkolwiek informacje o błędzie.Błąd pojawia sie w momencie startu kdm i syslog-ng i przejścia do okna menadżera logowania.

Może zapisuje sie to w innym miejscu? a może jest jakis myk na zapisanie tego w formie tekstowej w jakims okreslonym przeze mnie miejscu? poprosze o podpowiedź.Last edited by perepeczko on Wed Jun 27, 2012 5:04 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## one_and_only

w /etc/rc.conf znajdziesz 2 opcje: RC_INTERACTIVE, RC_LOGGER (piszę z pamięci) które pozwolą na 1) wciśnięcie 'I' przy starcie systemu i potwierdzanie uruchamianie poszczególnych usług - pozwoli ci to odczytać komunikat. Druga z tego, co pamiętam, zapisze dane z logowania gdzieś w /var/log/rc*[/quote]

----------

## SlashBeast

Na tty dajesz shift+pageup i scrollujesz w gore.

----------

## Garrappachc

@SlashBeast, dobre, nie znałem tego  :Very Happy: 

----------

## perepeczko

SlashBeast

nie do konca rozumiem te shift+pageup,nie zatrzymam wystartowanego systemu,chyba ze mowa tu o zatrzymaniu na initab1,ale przecież nie wystartuje wtedy kdm i syslog i watpię bym zobaczył ten błąd.

Prosze o doprecyzowanie jak ten myk ma wyglądać.

----------

## SlashBeast

Wylacz kdm (bys nie skoczyl z tty1 na inne), jak zobaczysz login: wciskasz shift i trzymajac go dajesz pageup i scrollujesz do gory, do bledu, ktory sobie mozesz przepisac.

----------

## perepeczko

SlashBeast

myk działa u mnie połowicznie,niby jak wcisne te klawisze to moge troche pomiksować po lecacych linijkach,ale nic poza tym  :Razz: 

natomiast porada one_and_only pierwsza klasa,mam w pliku tekstowym wsio co przelatuje przez ekran.To ta  opcja RC_INTERACTIVE.Pieknie zapisuje w /var/log

okazało sie ze to śmieci po mojej twórczości o której z szacunku do siebie nie wspomnę  :Razz: 

obu panom podziekował

----------

